# Feelfree Lure 13.5 and overdrive



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm considering buying one of these next year and I'm just curious if anyone owns the 13.5 and/or overdrive and can give me some opinions on them. I'm kind of shying away from the hobies after seeing the mirage drive in action (Just doesn't look that sturdy for my clumsy self) and the feelfree kayaks look pretty good. Thanks in advance and tight lines!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

ogie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm considering buying one of these next year and I'm just curious if anyone owns the 13.5 and/or overdrive and can give me some opinions on them. I'm kind of shying away from the hobies after seeing the mirage drive in action (Just doesn't look that sturdy for my clumsy self) and the feelfree kayaks look pretty good. Thanks in advance and tight lines!


All I have seen about this unit is the video. My comment is that the Hobie drive is solid. Compare the Outback and the 13.5 with all of the drives, rudders, paddles, seat adjustments, and installation and you are going to end up at about the same price point.

If it were me I would look for a good used Outback. If you do not like it you can always resell it and get most of your money back.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

The Hobies are top notch you dont have to worry about strength. You would pick what system fits your fishing style. A pedal can hold your position easier in any wind. Like if your a drift fisher, small lake, can stay out of the hole your fishing no hands almost. With no anchor. Hobies are faster easier in a straight line.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tito said:


> The Hobies are top notch you dont have to worry about strength. You would pick what system fits your fishing style. A pedal can hold your position easier in any wind. Like if your a drift fisher, small lake, can stay out of the hole your fishing no hands almost. With no anchor. Hobies are faster easier in a straight line.


They also have good resale value, and are available used. (Even if you have to go to Florida to get one in the winter).

The newer seats are nice. If you go that way consider spending the extra money for the new style seat - you will stay drier.


----------



## bill allsop (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a Feelfree 13.5, no overdrive. I love the kayak. Very stable with lots of room to fish. The seat is very comfortable. It is pretty heavy, about 100 pounds, so I have a trailer for it. I've taken several river trips as well as do a lot of fishing on Lake Erie.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

bill allsop said:


> I have a Feelfree 13.5, no overdrive. I love the kayak. Very stable with lots of room to fish. The seat is very comfortable. It is pretty heavy, about 100 pounds, so I have a trailer for it. I've taken several river trips as well as do a lot of fishing on Lake Erie.


I'm actually in the process of looking for a trailer right now, not going as well as I had hoped haha. I ended up deciding to go with the FeelFree after comparing both boats in person so I'm glad to hear some positive experience with it.

How far are you going out in Eerie with it? Mostly just the harbors? My parents live by Toledo so I'm definitely planning on trying it out out there this spring. Are you mounting your transducer to the sonar pod? I'm thinking I'm going to have to go the scupper route since I'll have the OD unit. I ended up ordering it with the upgraded seat from the Dorado, I really liked the high back design.


----------



## bill allsop (Dec 29, 2016)

ogie said:


> I'm actually in the process of looking for a trailer right now, not going as well as I had hoped haha. I ended up deciding to go with the FeelFree after comparing both boats in person so I'm glad to hear some positive experience with it.
> 
> How far are you going out in Eerie with it? Mostly just the harbors? My parents live by Toledo so I'm definitely planning on trying it out out there this spring. Are you mounting your transducer to the sonar pod? I'm thinking I'm going to have to go the scupper route since I'll have the OD unit. I ended up ordering it with the upgraded seat from the Dorado, I really liked the high back design.


I think you will be happy with the 13.5. I got the Malone Microsport trailer. Works great. I did cut the risers down about 4 inches. I have heard modified jet ski trailers work really well. 
I have been out on Erie close to 1.5 miles trolling for walleye. Been in some 1-2 foot waves and never had a problem. The overdrive would probably be great for trolling. I hope someday to put an electric on the back of mine.
I do have my Lorance hook 4 on the sonar pod. Works out great for me, but I am sure the scupper mount would work well too.


----------

